# compaq laptop reviews



## imported_angeldust33 (Aug 23, 2006)

hey guys
has anyone had any experiences with compaq laptops in the past few months ?
i am thinking of buying the Compaq Presario V3000 .. however i am not hearing many great things about them... so i am wondeering if anyone here has purchased one recently or if anyone knows about them 

esp. how they compete against he others in terms of reliability and battery life etc.. i have a budget of 45-50 however i dont wanna go for a dell.They are simply too ugly and having worked for dell i know how the people there really work.

again i am only referring to the compaq and not the high range HP's

i would honestly really appreciate all help 
cheerz folks


----------



## laptops4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Go for TOSHIBA cost of 50k u will get celeron 1.7 ,40 GB,256,Combo,15"TFT,
1 yer. warranty. or than ACER .

Compaq are not good laptops try give u lots of problems they are basicaly tiwan make laptops so the quality is no good.

buy any thing than compaq,HP,HCL,Zenith.


----------



## Techinator (Aug 23, 2006)

man, it would be like repeating laptops4u's words but its true,
go for anything but Compaq,HP,HCL ,Zenith.

I prefer Acer from toshiba as toshiba's screens have a kind of mirror like finish which makes it difficult to see when there is a light source behind you.

Also acer's Graphics Subsystem has always been found better than others in various test drives.


----------



## ramadevi1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, 
I have purchased Compaq Presario V3000 with model no is v3133au ,AMD Turon with Nvedia graphcs card. I used it only for year after that laptop was dead and now no waranty for this. Can I change the mother board with Intel processor and Intel Graphics chipset.
Please let me know if the laptop model supports the intel boards.
Many Thanks,
Rama devi.
Chennai, India


----------

